# Solved: swf file not working - i.e.7 xp lastest Adobe download



## TechExpressInc (Jul 9, 2007)

I have one PC that I can not get a SWF file to work. I have I.E. pop-up blocks turned off in i.e. and Norton Internet Sercurity 2007.

I get a little triangle with an explaination mark in the bottom left of the i.e. screen with the word "Done".

http://www.brunswickcenter.org/SideShowOfKids2/slideshow.swf

I have disable Norton lower the security in i.e. without success, any good ideas?

Thanks Russ
www.techexpressinc.com:confused:


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Just checked the link, and its working, so lets see what the problem can be 

Go to Control Panel | Internet Options | General tab. Under Delete Files, delete offline content.

Security tab | Custom Settings. In the drop down menu, ensure medium is selected, Reset, Yes. If the Medium is already there, Reset anyway.

Advanced tab | Scroll down to Security, and tick the entry for Empty Temporay Internet Files When Broswer Closed.

Apply and OK.

Reducing Norton's security is not a good idea, as may enable malware/viruses to creep onto your system without you knowing.

Does this happen with any other flash clips?

Regards

eddie


----------



## TechExpressInc (Jul 9, 2007)

Eddie - Thanks for offering the help. I did a reset in IE7 and the SWF files started working again.
Russ


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Excellent, glad its now working


----------

